# prier / remercier de bien vouloir



## RockyBalboa

Hola!
¿Cómo traducirían esto?
"Je prie les professeurs *de bien vouloir remarquer *que on s'instruit soi-même en enseignant aux autres".
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Catili

"que tengan a bien observar"
O si no, más sencillamente "que observen"
No sé si se puede decir de otra manera


----------



## Domtom

RockyBalboa said:


> *de bien vouloir remarquer *que


 
También:

_que tomen nota de que_


----------



## amateur65

supongo que el término "recalcar" tambien valdria


----------



## RockyBalboa

Muchísimas gracias! Me sacaron de un matorral...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Catili said:


> "que tengan a bien observar"
> O si no, más sencillamente "que observen"
> No sé si se puede decir de otra manera


 
A mí me gustan estas propuestas de *Catili*.


----------



## jikiane

bonjour,

comment pourrais je traduire " nous vous remercions de bien vouloir diifuser cette information"
merci


----------



## poupounette

Le agradeceríamos que difundiera esta información. Le estaríamos muy agradecidos si difundiera esta información


----------



## jikiane

Le agradezco!


----------



## pedroveg

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Cómo podría traducir al español las siguientes expresiones:
- Je vous prie de bien vouloir.
- Je vous prie de bien vouloir agréer.
- Veuillez agréer.
- Veuillez vouloir.
Merci bien.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- Je vous prie de bien vouloir: sírvase + infinitivo
- Je vous prie de bien vouloir agréer / Veuillez agréer: Sin otro particular, le saluda atentamente/Le saluda atentamente.

- Veuillez vouloir : Qui dit ça, je veux dire, quand dirait-on ça ? Jamais vu ! Tu as un exemple à nous fournir ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## clem_63

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonsoir,

Je souhaite traduire cette phrase "Je vous remercie de bien vouloir m'accueillir en stage."
Ma proposition : _"Le agradezco por querer acogerme en prácticas."_

Est-ce correct ? J'attends vos réponses.
Merci d'avance.

--CléM--


----------



## yserien

Le agradecería infinitamente me permitiera asistir a las prácticas de.....


----------



## clem_63

Merci mais pourquoi du conditionnel ?


----------



## Spain_is_different

Le agradezco me haya seleccionado como becario (on t'a deja pris)


----------



## clem_63

En fait, j'étais la seule à postuler pour ce stage...
_"Le agradezco infinitamente por agocerme."_  est correct ? C'est plus simple.


----------



## Spain_is_different

No se por que te empeñas en querer poner "infinitamente", me parece un poco exagerado. La preposicion "por" sobra.

Si quieres mantener la estructura original:

*"Le agradezco (infinitamente) (que) me haya acogido en practicas"*


----------



## clem_63

Ok, muchas gracias !


----------



## yserien

Spain_is_different said:


> No se por que te empeñas en querer poner "infinitamente", me parece un poco exagerado. La preposicion "por" sobra.
> 
> Si quieres mantener la estructura original:
> 
> *"Le agradezco (infinitamente) (que) me haya acogido en practicas"*


La expresión de" bien vouloir "me ha despistado un poco, es una vieja fórmula de cortesía que normalmente se usa para pedir, solicitar algo. Dado que ya ha obtenido la plaza única postulada está claro que su intención es agradecerlo.


----------



## CoralieLuna

Bonsoir, 

Yo diría : " Le agradezco que me haya seleccionado / aceptado para realizar unas prácticas ...."
La opcion que propone Spain is diferent ( ... becario) podría ser válida... o no...   Depende del tipo de contrato bajo el que vaya a hacer el "stage" (las prácticas): no todos los "stages" son con beca, ni todos los contratados para hacer prácticas son "becarios".


----------



## Spain_is_different

CoralieLuna said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Yo diría : " Le agradezco que me haya seleccionado / aceptado para realizar unas prácticas ...."
> La opcion que propone Spain is diferent ( ... becario) podría ser válida... o no... Depende del tipo de contrato bajo el que vaya a hacer el "stage" (las prácticas): no todos los "stages" son con beca, ni todos los contratados para hacer prácticas son "becarios".


 
Cierto! Pero en mi sector todas las prácticas son remuneradas, y nadie habla de prácticas. Aunque pensándolo bien, es cierto que hay prácticas que no lo son.

Saludos.


----------



## crisbel

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos sobre el tema, no abran uno nuevo
​
Buenos días:

Por favor podría usted ayudarme con esta frase, especificamente la frase despues del punto y coma:

 « Si vous êtes en mesure d'aider cette personne à trouver son identité;  nous vous prions de bien vouloir l'en informer, merci.»
Mi intento es:  «Si usted está en medida de ayudar a esta persona a encontrar su identidad;  les rogamos  de favor informarnos, gracias.» ??

Merci d'avance!


----------



## GURB

Hola
...le rogamos (agradeceremos) se sirva comunicárselo.
Mira también este *enlace*. Te puede ser útil.


----------



## crisbel

Buenos dias Gurb,

Gracias por su ayuda...y el enlace;   de bien vouloir , la traducción rinde como  rogar? agradecer?  solo para salir de la duda.

gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
Prier=rogar
bien vouloir= servirse, tener a bien.


----------



## crisbel

Merci Gurb!!


Votre réponse c'est parfait! Je suis satisfaite!

Merci encore!


----------



## VRF

Hola chic@s:

en mi opinión, la traducción de "bien vouloir" aquí sería "... que haya tenido a bien...."

À bientôt


----------



## Gévy

Hola VRF:

La expresión valdría, el tiempo no. No es un pasado, representa un presente o un futuro en francés. Si no, hubiéramos usado un infinitivo pasado (avoir bien voulu).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## VRF

Efectivamente, en este caso sería "le agradezco que tenga a bien aceptarme..."


----------



## orio

Bonjour!

A ver si me podéis ayudar. Tengo la siguiente dudacon el uso del verbo "prier".   ¿Es correcto escribir en una carta formal"Je voudrais profiter pour vous prier de me tenir au courant..."? Séque se usa "je vous prie de me tenir au courant", pero querríaintroducir " je voudrais profiter" y se me hace raro utilizar"prier" en infinitivo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Mederic

orio said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> A ver si me podéis ayudar. Tengo la siguiente dudacon el uso del verbo "prier".   ¿Es correcto escribir en una carta formal"Je voudrais profiter pour vous prier de me tenir au courant..."? Séque se usa "je vous prie de me tenir au courant", pero querríaintroducir " je voudrais profiter" y se me hace raro utilizar"prier" en infinitivo.
> 
> Muchas gracias


Hola,
"Je voudrais profiter pour" a secas no tiene sentido -> profiter + *de *o con el pronombre "en" : j'*en* profite pour..
Pero tienes razón, en tu caso "prier" no suena muy bien, _prier _ es más más para formulas hechas "je vous prie de" / "il vous prie de" / "nous vous prions de".
 Diría : "je profite *de l'**occasion* pour vous *demander *de bien vouloir me tenir informé.." o "j'*en* profite pour vous *demander *..."

a+


----------



## orio

Mederic said:


> Hola,
> "Je voudrais profiter pour" a secas no tiene sentido -> profiter + *de *o con el pronombre "en" : j'*en* profite pour..
> Pero tienes razón, en tu caso "prier" no suena muy bien, _prier _ es más más para formulas hechas "je vous prie de" / "il vous prie de" / "nous vous prions de".
> Diría : "je profite *de l'**occasion* pour vous *demander *de bien vouloir me tenir informé..." o "j'*en* profite pour vous *demander *..."
> 
> a+



Entiendo. Creo que me quedare con "je profite *de l'**occasion* pour vous *demander *de bien vouloir me tenir informé...". Me encaja muy bien. 

Muchas gracias Mederic!


----------

